# Romanticism performed with period instruments?



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Does it exists? I am curious to know if there are any recording of romanticism composers performed with period instrument orchestras and under historically informed performance practices.

And in the case that does exist, what period instruments would be? baroque era instruments? romanticism era instruments?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

There are a lot of them. Off the top of my head, Gardiner has a Brahms and Shumann cycle and also a few Berlioz pieces. The Hanover band has also done Schumann, and Norrington has done a few Bruckner symphonies. 

As far as original instruments, the Gardiner Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique is notable because it uses an ophecleide. I think they try to use the instruments which would have been used at that particular time or in that particular area.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Brahms String Sextets. Hausmusik London.

The sounds Brahms would have heard when his two string sextets were performed.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid (Jul 22, 2016)

I don't listen to much romantic music, but I have a very great album of Brahm's Piano quartet and quintet, played by La Gaia Scienza, which uses a 1842 Erad. The stringed instruments also seem to be strung in gut (I think metal only got popular in the 1950's). The performers are known to be part of noted baroque groups (e.g. Paolo Beschi is part of Il Giardino Armonico), and it shows through, with their crisper attacks and discreet use of vibrato.
Otherwise, it doesn't sound too different from modern performances, although you could say that the overall tone is mellower because of the gut strings.
Still, when I listen to post-classical (where HIP is rarer) music, I tend to gravitate towards HIP musicians, since they usually have less of that "fresh-out-of-conservatory" sort of uniform mushiness.


----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Do you know about any performance of Dvorak's "From the New World" Symphony no.9 played on period instruments?


----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Manxfeeder said:


> As far as original instruments, the Gardiner Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique is notable because it uses an ophecleide. I think they try to use the instruments which would have been used at that particular time or in that particular area.


Sorry to be so late. Thank you for this information, I find it very useful.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

JSBach85 said:


> Do you know about any performance of Dvorak's "From the New World" Symphony no.9 played on period instruments?


Krivine and Immerseel have both recorded HIP New World symphonies. I would recommend Immerseel with Anima Eterna but Krivine's Dvorak 9 (using a tiny chamber orchestra) sucks.


----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Thank you Merl. Seems that Immerseel is the right way to go for Romantic Period recordings.


----------



## Chatellerault (Apr 4, 2017)

I recently fell in love with this one:

Schubert - Trout Quintet; Adagio & Rondo for Piano Quartet D 487 (Jörg Demus and Austrian musicians on period instruments)


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Simon Rattle did a concert performance of Wagner's _Das Rheingold_ with the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, you can find it on YouTube.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

The period instrument string ensemble L'Archibudelli has recorded a number of CD's of Brahms, Schubert, Mendelssohn, even Bruckner.

There's also a CD of late Romantic music conducted by Kenneth Slowik:


----------

